
Game developer’s guide to graphical projections - tosh
https://medium.com/retronator-magazine/game-developers-guide-to-graphical-projections-with-video-game-examples-part-1-introduction-aa3d051c137d
======
git-pull
This was well thought out and exceptional work. Particularly how you drew up a
diagram of the project types. I can tell you put time into these examples and
you conveyed the meaning adequately.

The author of the article also made this:
[https://pixelart.academy/](https://pixelart.academy/)

YouTube:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/Retronator48k/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/Retronator48k/videos)

Just impressive. I anticipate good things happening in the author's future.

~~~
fenomas
> [https://pixelart.academy/](https://pixelart.academy/)

There's definitely something cool going on there, but I couldn't really get
anywhere without the UX going haywire. Either the text adventure part would
lose keyboard focus and I'd be stuck, or I'd get to an article but zoomed-in
too far to read it, etc.

It seems to be a front-end for a newsletter-type thing the author makes. Is
there a way to get directly to the content hiding behind the UX?

~~~
modernerd
pixelart.academy is currently a meta game / interactive advert for an upcoming
game called Pixel Art Academy that teaches you how to draw pixel art.

It's not complete, but you can preorder it by finding your way to the store at
[https://pixelart.academy/](https://pixelart.academy/). I was able to reach
the preorder page in Chrome on Mac
([http://d.pr/i/YdcRmZ](http://d.pr/i/YdcRmZ)), but you might like to report
bugs to the author if the game's not working for you:
[https://www.retronator.com/ask](https://www.retronator.com/ask)

The author also maintains the Retronator pixel art technical blog at
[https://medium.com/retronator-magazine/](https://medium.com/retronator-
magazine/), a personal blog with the same name at
[https://www.retronator.com/](https://www.retronator.com/), and a Patreon at
[https://www.patreon.com/retro](https://www.patreon.com/retro).

------
aib
Very good material, but the page design is awful to the point of being
distracting (and now I know why I kept telling myself "I'll read through this
again, later, when I can concentrate more and do the excellent source material
justice.")

The "Retronator Magazine" banner at the top and the nag banner at the bottom
take up too much of the vertical space and combine with the width of the text
column to make my viewport essentially square. Add to this the ultra-wide
1920+ pixel images that run past the edges of my screen (and are three times
as wide as the text), and it should be obvious why I felt I was reading an
excellent article through a toilet paper tube.

Firefox and Chromium at 1920x1080, and sorry I couldn't do this article
justice.

~~~
didymospl
You can always select top and bottom bars and add display:none and/or enter
full screen mode. Anyway, don't give up, for me it was one of the most
interesting reads this month. The author did a great job in exemplifying all
projections with the retro games.

------
gt_
> _Drawing correctly is not an art. Drawing is a much more technical skill
> than people give it credit._

Agreed, but also: Drawing is an art, but art is more a technical skill than
people give it credit.

"What to draw, how a viewer should feel" is the job of a marketing department.

Artists work technically, putting world into medium, exactly as what this
guide instructs one to do. By way of harboring the relationships,
possibilities come to mind and creativity ensues. Never let them tell you
otherwise.

I love everything about this post; I only think it owes more credit to itself.

~~~
taneq
Drawing something 'by eye', freehand, is an art. Creating the same picture
using a stack of linear algebra is not.

(Coming up with the picture in the first place is also art, even if you're
then rendering it using linear algebra.)

~~~
gt_
Some of the greatest artists to live have been using linear algebra to produce
masterpieces for centuries. This just doesn't hold.

"Coming up with the picture in the first place" doesn't happen on a physical
plane in the mind. One's imagination is connections and concepts which
triangulate world with perspective with medium. Making that into some _thing_
that can last and be shared not only produces the thing but builds new
connections and concepts to use in production of the next thing.

If you mean "linear algebra" as in code, or computers, these are merely
mediums, and tools. And as for drawing 'by eye', maybe this helps:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X97bhjx4EaI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X97bhjx4EaI)

~~~
zerr
Pretty interesting and quite a realistic theory, I wonder if it has been
refuted.

------
gdiocarez
Drawing is an art.

